# metal shavings, wont turn over, starter sounds bad



## cnubz1107 (Dec 14, 2017)

Last night I went to use the electric start on my MTD yard machine 8/24 snowblower. Started up then cut out on me. When to start it up again and it wouldn't turn over. All I heard was the starter turning when I pressed the button. Didn't sound good at all. Noticed metal shavings on top of the base where the oil pipe/dip stick is. Any ideas or help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I would guess the flywheel gear or starter gear is stripping. Sometimes the gears get locked up together take the starter off to see. If so take the covers off to make sure no shavings are on the magnates also ck under the flywheel. I have seen coils and alternator get ripped apart from them.


----------



## cnubz1107 (Dec 14, 2017)

thanks for the reply. I'll have to take it apart when I get home. Pretty bummed out over it. I'll post a picture of where the shavings are.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Starter Bolts May Have loosened up. Don't Over Torque Them,, or you can Strip the Threads. And Use Locktite.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Why would the shaving be on the oppsite side of the flywheel??????? my guess is the elec starter is gone with the Schwinn.*


----------



## cnubz1107 (Dec 14, 2017)

Yeah I honestly have no clue about where they are supposed to go, lol. I would imagine they are flying out through where the yellow outline is that I drew on this picture


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The good news is the flywheel is harden steel, the bad news is the starter drive gear is not harden steel, the good news is the starter drive gear is replaceable, the good news is that you can replace it yourself, or you can bring it to a starter shop.


----------



## cnubz1107 (Dec 14, 2017)

*what is the schwinn?*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Why would the shaving be on the oppsite side of the flywheel??????? my guess is the elec starter is gone with the Schwinn.*


*

what is the schwinn?*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cnubz1107 said:


> what is the schwinn?


 1 of the muppet movies Kermit almost gets run over on his Schwinn. he jumps off the bike but the bike gets flatten by a truck. he says I was almost gone with the Schwinn bike.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I would look under that cover, I think it might be coming from somewhere in there.*


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Why would the shaving be on the oppsite side of the flywheel??????? my guess is the elec starter is gone with the Schwinn.*


*

The flywheel has a fan that kicks air all over the motor.*


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If the starter gear isn't engaging properly and you are getting shavings off of it, they will drop down into the fan housing and the fan will blow that stuff right through the fins and out the other side of the motor.


----------



## cnubz1107 (Dec 14, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> If the starter gear isn't engaging properly and you are getting shavings off of it, they will drop down into the fan housing and the fan will blow that stuff right through the fins and out the other side of the motor.


What would you think the repair would be? Would it be possible to get a new gear for it? That's basically what I was thinking, the gear isn't engaging the one to turn the motor over. So, I figured the gear on the starter was worn down.


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

cnubz1107 said:


> What would you think the repair would be? Would it be possible to get a new gear for it? That's basically what I was thinking, the gear isn't engaging the one to turn the motor over. So, I figured the gear on the starter was worn down.


The starter gear on my Yard Machines 8/24 shredded as well, it is replaceable although i haven't done it yet since its generally easy to start... I found replacements for the gear on ebay range from ~$15-$25. I was going to link one, seems the item i was keeping an eye on ended.


----------



## cnubz1107 (Dec 14, 2017)

TheFanMan said:


> The starter gear on my Yard Machines 8/24 shredded as well, it is replaceable although i haven't done it yet since its generally easy to start... I found replacements for the gear on ebay range from ~$15-$25. I was going to link one, seems the item i was keeping an eye on ended.


yeah, I'm pretty sure your'e on the right track with the issue I am having. I'll open her up after work and get back with ya. thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If the OP's Snow Blower was equipped with a Tecumseh Engine, then it has a Tecumseh AC Starter, and the following video may help :


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

My Tecumseh 9.5 shook the starter loose. Very weak mounting boss and very thin. I bought a new starter to replace and found the threads stripped in the aluminum block. I had a Time-sert kit so I go about the hand tap procedure carefully and I can feel it going right through the block. I back the tap out and sure enough it tore through. I cleaned it up and put the sert in (like a solid helicoil) once I got the new stainless bolts in with some red loctite it did the job of holding the starter tight and sealing the block. Works perfect but just a word of caution if you have to tap. Get a nail probe the original depth and mark it. Transfer that mark to the tap to save the aggravation I went through.


----------



## cnubz1107 (Dec 14, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I would look under that cover, I think it might be coming from somewhere in there.*


it was from the flywheel


----------

